# GE Monogram Vent Hood



## arubatan (Feb 22, 2007)

Believe it or not, I purchased the wrong vent hood for my new kitchen - it is a GE Monogram Island Vent Hood. Of course, I didn't notice it until it was too late to return. Anybody by chance looking to purchase a brand new vent hood for their kitchen, still in its original box, with all the paperwork?? I'm in CT. The exact model number is ZV850SB - it is stainless steel.


----------



## undr60 (Feb 4, 2008)

*ge monogram vent*

Hello, How much do you want for the hood and are you willing to ship?


----------



## arubatan (Feb 22, 2007)

We're asking $500. I may be able to ship it, but how would you pay for it? Therein lies the problem.


----------



## undr60 (Feb 4, 2008)

I can use paypal. Have you had any experience with paypal? You could post it on ebay and I could do a pay it now using paypal. Does it include the vent pipe?


----------



## arubatan (Feb 22, 2007)

I have used Paypal once, to purchase something.

I'll find out if the vent pipe is included. May I ask what state you're in?


----------



## undr60 (Feb 4, 2008)

I am in MN.


----------



## arubatan (Feb 22, 2007)

OK. I want to make sure that you have the model number of this GE Monogram vent hood, which is model # ZV850SB. Also make sure you know this model vent hood is a ceiling-mounted vent hood. My email address is [email protected] if you'd like to email me directly. Thanks.


----------

